# Standard for home switch



## depeche1975 (May 14, 2013)

Hello guys,

I'm from overseas so this question for you could be a bit silly.

Which is the standard for ac switches for home installations. I mean the typical switch in a house.
Is it the UL20?

Second question, I see that switches are 15 A rated. What standard or regulation indicates that it has to be 15 A and not other current? (Scope on UL20 indicates up to 60A at 125V)

And third question, I see that all covers of switches and sockets such as Leviton have the same size and look the same. Is there also an standard for these measurements or can it have a different size plate and toggle?

Sorry again for the simple question but from my side it's difficult to know.

Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

depeche1975 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm from overseas so this question for you could be a bit silly.
> 
> ...


What 'standard' are you looking for? Installation height? Color variance? Physical size?



depeche1975 said:


> Second question, I see that switches are 15 A rated. What standard or regulation indicates that it has to be 15 A and not other current? (Scope on UL20 indicates up to 60A at 125V)


If you're switching a larger current (20a, 30a, etc.) you obviously want to use a switch capable of safely interrupting that amount of current. NEC 404.14(B).



depeche1975 said:


> And third question, I see that all covers of switches and sockets such as Leviton have the same size and look the same. Is there also an standard for these measurements or can it have a different size plate and toggle?


I would think that's based on the manufacturer. One maker may make their covers slighty bigger or smaller, and many manufacturers provide over-size plates for following overzealous drywallers with rotozips. But NEC 404.9(a) comes to mind.


----------



## depeche1975 (May 14, 2013)

THanks sparky.

1. I didn't explain myself correctly. I meant what it's the standard for the construction of the switch. (how has the switch to be made, contacts, plastics,... in order it complies an standard).

2._*(B) Alternating-Current or Direct-Current General-
Use Snap Switch.* A form of general-use snap switch suitable
for use on either ac or dc circuits for controlling the
following:
(1) Resistive loads not exceeding the ampere rating of the
switch at the voltage applied.
(2) Inductive loads not exceeding 50 percent of the ampere
rating of the switch at the applied voltage. Switches
rated in horsepower are suitable for controlling motor
loads within their rating at the voltage applied.
(3) Tungsten-filament lamp loads not exceeding the ampere
rating of the switch at the applied voltage if
T-rated.

It indicates as you already said that switch has to be higher than the amount of current but for residential purpose it is normally used 15A switch, any reason is 15A and not other or why is 15A?

3. OK. No dimensional requirements. Could you let me know an example of over sized covers manufaturer? so I can see a photo of the cover.



_


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If it says "NO" and "FFO" you did it wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

depeche1975 said:


> THanks sparky.
> 
> 1. I didn't explain myself correctly. I meant what it's the standard for the construction of the switch. (how has the switch to be made, contacts, plastics,... in order it complies an standard).
> _..........
> _



I don't think such a standard exists, other than it needing to pass a listing test.

Obviously, if you make 'em too big or too small, they won't fit in a standard box.


----------

